# Fish ID Question



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I caught this a couple of weeks ago at the 3 Barges. I thought it was a grouper when it came to the surface but its definitely not grouper.

I'vr never seen anything like it.








Bryan


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

its obama.....just kidding.....:letsdrink


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Caribbean Thumb Cruncher .... Can be very dangerous!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

toad fish.


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

> *katz (11/6/2008)*its obama.....just kidding.....:letsdrink




That made me laugh


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its an ugly one whatever it is!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a dogfish beleive it or not there good eating..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its a leopard toadfish. Watch out for the first 2 spines of the dorsal fin, they are mildly poisonous.Dogfish are sharks


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I was told years ago that those were called "Oyster Fish" and not to put your fingers inside the mouth, as they could really do some damage......(since they love to crack open and eat oysters).


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *katz (11/6/2008)*its obama.....just kidding.....:letsdrink


to pretty to be him:letsdrink:doh


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd be too scared to bring him in my yak ! LOL


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Dude who said that fish is good eating....dumbass. Before you respond to another anglers question you fellas should either 1-know what the hell you're talking about or 2- do some research before giving out this disinformation:nonono. What if someone else saw these reponses and ate this fish? dumbass.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

The *oyster toadfish*, _Opsanus tau_, also known as the *ugly toad* or the *oyster cracker*, is a fish of the family Batrachoididae. The maximum length of the toadfish is about 38 cm; the most common recorded length of an oyster toadfish is about 30 cm. They are generally yellowish with a pattern of brown oblique bars.

The species can live in very bad conditions and needs little food to live. It is an omnivore. Common prey include crustaceans, mollusks, amphipods, squid, and other smaller fish. Toadfish rely upon camouflage to catch their food; they lie motionless waiting for prey to wander close by, then attack by surprise.They also have been known to bite off toes of unsuspecting swimmers. They can be found anywhere from Maine to the Caribbean Sea.<DIV class="thumb tleft"><DIV class=thumbinner style="WIDTH: 202px"> <DIV class=thumbcaption><DIV class=magnify></DIV>Oyster toadfish</DIV></DIV></DIV>

The fish has a distinctive "foghorn" sound that is used by males to attract females in the mating season, which is April-October. Following the foghorn sound, the female comes into the nest, lays eggs, then leaves (the toadfish lays the largest eggs of any Chesapeake Bay fish). The male fertilizes the egg; they hatch after approximately one month. When the eggs hatch the young toadfish stay attached to the yolk for some time. When the yolk has been absorbed for energy, the young toadfish learn to swim. Even when the young have started to swim the adult still protects its young.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Toadfish is correct! And from what i've heard, and research i've done in the past...the do have poisonous spines on their dorsal, it can cause a painful "sting."

They hide VERY!! well around rocks, andother sturcture.

I don't rememberreading anything regarding "foghorn" mating calls...very interesting though!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/8/2008)*Dude who said that fish is good eating....dumbass. Before you respond to another anglers question you fellas should either 1-know what the hell you're talking about or 2- do some research before giving out this disinformation:nonono. What if someone else saw these reponses and ate this fish? dumbass.


You are the dumbass!! I have eatin them many years ago and I am still alive. You should do your research because they have a spine that has slime on it that can cause infections doesn't mean the meat is poison. Scorpion fish DO have venom in there spines and are good to eat. DUMBASS!!:banghead


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Mr. Knowitall. You thought it was a dogfish, remember? You lost all credibility right there:moon. No one is going to believe you ate one, just like when you were a kid running around the school yard telling your outlandish lies. Did you eat it with hog balls and a dandelion garnish? dumbass. Do you eat the fisheyes too? I guess those or good eating too, eh? And when the hell did Jacques Yves Cousteau become some great philosopher?! DOUBLE dumbass. I like the banghead icon you included up there. ?Guess you've been doing that for quite some time, haven't you.:looser


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

There are 3 species of toadfish in our area - gulf toadfish, oyster toadfish, and leopard toadfish. This one appears to be a leopard toadfish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Roofordie, Take a chill pill I was just stating that Dogfish is what I have called them and heard them called. There are different names in other locations for fish. And for the rest of my statement about the eating them thatis true. AND you are the one that started using the dumbass statement. Calm down and take a deep breath befor you answer this post. I am finished making any further comments.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I caught quite a few of these toad fish in my crab traps in the Sound. Even caught some on spoons while wading in the Sound. I never handled them other than with long nosed pliers while taking them of a hook. Didn't know they had a poisonous spine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Guys,

Straight from a Google search of Toadfish:

*Common Names* 

English language common names of this fish include gulf toadfish, *dogfish*, mudfish, and oysterdog. Other common names are lahtikonnakala (Finnish), Mexikansk paddefisk (Danish), rozpusznik swiszczacy (Polish) and sapo de boca blanca (Spanish). 

*Importance to Humans

*Toadfishes, such as the gulf toadfish, are sometimes marketed fresh or live for human consumption, such as in Chinatown (New York City), but are generally considered undesirable and so are not targeted in any fishery. This fish is not considered a gamefish. 

So...Yes, you can eat them, but may not taste good unless you are hungry or have a really good recipe. Ugly things aren't they. I would have to stick with the pliers handling method myself. I really like that Polish name. I can't pronounce it, but it looks good.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

you have my sincere apology sealark:grouphug sorry for being hostile. Just a bad weekend I suppose. Sorry

from wikipedia:

*Dogfish* is a name applied to a number of small sharks found in the northeast Atlantic, Pacific, and Mediterranean, especially to those in the three families Scyliorhinidae, Dalatiidae and Squalidae. Although often used in reference to _Scyliorhinus canicula_, the name is applied only loosely and does not usually signify a close taxonomic relationship.


----------

